# I can buy these bikes for 4500



## bike (Dec 13, 2012)

2 pre war cts one restored one org a restored dayton and an original firestone (plus a krate that I dont really count)
Good Deal? Thanks.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice bikes


----------



## kccomet (Dec 13, 2012)

4500 are you crazy... what a rip off  oh yea could i have the guys number. id buy em in a heart beat


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a pretty good deal to me...might be even better depending on what the Krate is. If it is an OG 70s era bike then it might be worth $1,000 on its own.
To me the Krate would make or break the deal cause thats the one I would flip first.
I gotta think that the Dayton is worth at least $2K or more and the Flying Ace is worth around $750. Cycle trucks are nice as well.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

You haven't bought them yet?....do you have a pulse?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2012)

you'll have to get advice about the others from someone with more knowledge than I have on them, but I can go over the Streamline if you like, though I have a feeling you already know. There are a bunch of incorrect parts on it but they area also good stuff, so swapping them out shouldn't be too expensive. If I remember correctly this bike doesn't live too far from me...


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Snap Tank Flying Ace?*

Thats the first Colson Snap Tank Flying Ace I have ever seen. Did someone switch the badge around or is it for real? frankster41


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2012)

Is there any extra parts laying around that the seller will throw in?


----------



## bike (Dec 13, 2012)

*All done guys- thansk!*

Yes the snap tank from firestone dealer is correct!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2012)

I like the old Pratt & Whitney boxes in the cycle trucks. I order all kinds of those parts for my aircraft now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 13, 2012)

frankster41 said:


> Thats the first Colson Snap Tank Flying Ace I have ever seen. Did someone switch the badge around or is it for real? frankster41




No, it is a '38


----------



## bike (Dec 15, 2012)

*Hey Folks, these bikes were never for sale...*

Looking back I should not have done it, but I just wanted to have a little fun with pix a friend sent of bikes being taken out to be put around the tree (some people do trains..)

Some people did express interest, and I have forwarded your emails, but do not expect anything.

I will try to keep my weird humor in check in the future.

thanks.


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 15, 2012)

*some of the nicest bike i have ever seen !!!*

wow these bikes are sweet !!! great deal in my opinion , some of the coolest bikes i have seen period ...wow


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful Dayton sir.  I have to forward this pic to my buddy who flies prop planes.  Drool is in his future.  Very cool.


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 15, 2012)

bike said:


> Looking back I should not have done it, but I just wanted to have a little fun with pix a friend sent of bikes being taken out to be put around the tree (some people do trains..)
> 
> Some people did express interest, and I have forwarded your emails, but do not expect anything.
> 
> ...




I agree...You do have a twisted sense of humor. Kinda of a waste of other peoples time though  Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 15, 2012)

bike said:


> Looking back I should not have done it, but I just wanted to have a little fun with pix a friend sent of bikes being taken out to be put around the tree (some people do trains..)
> 
> Some people did express interest, and I have forwarded your emails, but do not expect anything.
> 
> ...




Would have been a good *April Fool* stunt.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 15, 2012)

*no...... really*



bike said:


> Looking back I should not have done it, but I just wanted to have a little fun with pix a friend sent of bikes being taken out to be put around the tree (some people do trains..)
> 
> Some people did express interest, and I have forwarded your emails, but do not expect anything.
> 
> ...




Ha Ha I knew better


----------



## bike (Dec 15, 2012)

*Still showing pis of cool bikes in the proper categlory*

and I never said they were for sale to members.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 24, 2012)

I love the Cycle Trucks! Just restored one earlier this year and have become a big fan of them! I will definately take up the idea of putting the cans in them for display at WW2 events.!


----------

